# stomach cramps?



## kirschman

Just started smoking my own meats about a month ago, used my smoker 4 times so far. I've smoked 2 pork butts so far. First one was around 5.5 lbs and stayed on the smoker for 13-14 hours. It never got over 175, but held 175 for probably 4 hours and wouldnt budge so I pulled it and let it rest for about 5 hours wrapped in a towel and in cooler while I slept.  The butt was tender and and tasted perfect. I noticed the next day I had some minor stomach cramps with some diarrhea, and a buddy had the same symptoms as me who ate some.  On my next butt I smoked it was around 5lbs.  Smoked it for 10hrs, didnt put probe in until after 4hrs. I didnt notice the temp when I installed the probe, also didnt inject either.I pulled the second one at 200.  I cooked this one on the lower rack of my WSM. It was good and all but seemed alittle tougher than the first one.  Both butts went straight from butcher to fridge, rubbed and straight to the grill.  Noticing  today after eating on the second butt I'm feeling the same way??  I can maybe understand why i felt cramps on the first one but the second one was cooked to 200.  I've ate pork all my life and never had an issue....WTF??


----------



## inkjunkie

Not to be nosey but how old are you? When I was younger I had an iron gut. Used to eat onions like an apple. Will be 50 in 6 or so months. Now if I eat anything the least bit different, could be the same kind of meat just prepared different....well...flaming liquid poop is pretty much the norm...


----------



## kirschman

I'm 45


----------



## joe black

Could be something in your rub.  Check to make sure that all of the ingredients are fresh.  If you could post your rub recipe, it may help.  Have you ever had a problem at an Italian or mexican restaurant?  Do you have any allergies?


----------



## kirschman

Using Jeffs Rub, never had an issue with any kind of mexican food or any other foods.  I did have a severe stomach ulcer problem probably 10yrs ago, but I take medicine for it and never had problems with food since.


----------



## joe black

I also use Jeff's rub and sauce and have never had a problem.  I wish I could help you more.  Good luck,   Joe


----------



## eh1bbq

Could be smoke. Also, could be pork. Too many variables. Though, I did see you stored your first one for 5 hours. That's a bit long...  But if you both got it, my hunch is bad smoke.


----------



## stickyfingers

Does it happen when you eat other cuts of pork? Chops, ribs, etc?


----------



## kirschman

nope, never.  I smoked some ribs first time with the smoker, no problems at all.


----------



## bmudd14474

Could be the fatty richness of the pork butt.


----------



## rabbithutch

If you can rule out every other possibility, then you might look into the pork.  My instincts tell me that the first one probably didn't meet the 40 to 140 in 4 model and might have caused problems.  I've eaten pork butt that only went to 175 without problems but it cooked much faster than your reported.

What else did you eat or drink with the PP?  Did your buddy eat/drink the same things?  I'd look at each one as a possible cause.  

Because I have a compromised immune system, I have to take antibiotics twice a day for the rest of my life.  I take a probiotic to offset any stomach upset which I used to experience with the medicine (Amoxicillin).  If I have persistent diarrhea these days that Imodium doesn't resolve, I take a stool sample in for medical testing.  If you problems continue when you eat pork butt, I'd suggest talking to your physician about it.


----------



## stickyfingers

kirschman said:


> nope, never.  I smoked some ribs first time with the smoker, no problems at all.


Are you eating it alone or with sides, etc ?


----------



## kirschman

My buddy who ate the pp with me didnt eat the same things I did, only thing in common was the pp.  I remember the next day at work after I gave him the pp he said "man that was stuff but I sure do have the shits" lol.

As far as the sides, i made the same sides I always have made that I had no problems with.

Sure would like to figure out whats going on, this pulled pork is some good stuff!


----------



## noboundaries

Quote:


bmudd14474 said:


> Could be the fatty richness of the pork butt.


I am a fanatic about safe food handling and hot smoke my pulled pork hot and fast, 300F+.  I will get the issues the OP mentioned with pulled pork to various degrees.  Can happen with me any time I eat high fat foods (pork belly bacon, cheese, fried chicken, pizza, etc).  I rarely eat fried chicken, preferring it smoked instead.  For the rest, I know its coming.  I don't care.


----------



## okie362

I have to say I think this is the first thread on this site that DIDN'T make me feel like I needed to cook or eat something.  I know that's not helpful but...I will be skipping breakfast this morning. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






On a serious note I hope you get it figured out soon because a life without a nice butt from time to time is just no life at all!!


----------



## boykjo

My 2 cents

I would look for something other than the meat. If the meat has gone from the butcher to the freezer the meat  (in most cases) is good.... Proper meat handling and a sanitary environment is a must. Bacteria can be hiding anywhere be it the kitchen, smoker, cutting board ,dish rag or sponge and personal hygiene (like dirty finger nails) which most people don't pay attention to. I also see people wash meat in the sink where bacteria thrives up through the drain

I had a sausage stuffer I built when stuffers weren't readily available and when I made sausage it was good but it gave people the dookys...lol I found that it was the stuffer. Even though I cleaned it some how bacteria must have been in the nooks and crannies..... I purchased a new stuffer and the problem was solved. 

I would clean all areas thoroughly and even give the smoker a good cleaning, use gloves and keep a pack of Imodium handy just in case.......lol

Joe


----------



## xray

Kirschman,

Do you have any gallbladder issues? Did you ever have your GB checked?

Eating fatty foods will cause your GB to contract/work more....this will cause you to secrete more bile...more bile will cause irritation to the lining of the stomach and intestines....irritation leads to having the ability to crap through a screen door.

Just a different perspective in case it's not your meat or equipment. DISCLAIMER: I am not a doctor and I have never stayed in a Holiday Inn :/


----------



## wimpy69

By chance did you use apple juice with the cook? Have come across bad juice before that has caused similar discomfort.


----------



## chewmeister

Xray said:


> Kirschman,
> 
> Do you have any gallbladder issues? Did you ever have your GB checked?
> 
> Eating fatty foods will cause your GB to contract/work more....this will cause you to secrete more bile...more bile will cause irritation to the lining of the stomach and intestines....irritation leads to having the ability to crap through a screen door.
> 
> Just a different perspective in case it's not your meat or equipment. DISCLAIMER: I am not a doctor and I have never stayed in a Holiday Inn :/


If it was just the OP having the issues I would consider that a possibility. However, both he and his buddy experienced the same symptoms and the common denominator is the pork. I would conclude it's a prep or cooking issue.


----------



## mummel

bmudd14474 said:


> Could be the fatty richness of the pork butt.


My money is on this.  You arent getting food poisoning.  You would know it immediately.  Your gut probably isnt used to eating such fatty foods.  It happens to me when I try new cuisine.


----------



## dward51

Did you trim the exterior cap before smoking?  Too much fat in the PP can do this.  Also did you use a BBQ sauce?  That could be bad as well.


----------



## rogerwilco

You might try duplicating the cook just as before, but only this time using your oven, which would necessitate  forgoing any smoke.

  I've encountered any number of people who state they suffer from screen-door poop after eating too-smoky (for them) foods.


----------

